# Gaggia Classic Subsitute



## shaunclarke (Nov 30, 2011)

Hi all. Looking to finally buy a classic but I understand that it s not the same machine anymore, notably the removal of the 3 way solenoid? I have been leaning towards the Baby instead. Any advice would be most welcome. Shaun.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

If thats your budget area then pick up a second hand one from here with the mods done, forget the new one.

PM @gaggiamanualservice.com to see if he has any.


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

If you are willing to go second hand there are usually decent ones come up on here, pre 2015 have the solenoid.


----------



## shaunclarke (Nov 30, 2011)

I thought that would be the case. Cheers guys.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

GCGlasgow said:


> If you are willing to go second hand there are usually decent ones come up on here, pre 2015 have the solenoid.


Not necessarily the case.

Gaggia started making the 2015 model in 2014.

Go by the model number, not the year of manufacture if getting a 2014 made classic


----------



## TomBurtonArt (Jan 18, 2015)

Second hand all the way!


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

IIRC the new mechanical ones have black spouts on the portafilter and don't have the chrome return pipe into the drip tray. I'd go for an earlier pre-Philips one tbh with the bigger solenoid.


----------



## shaunclarke (Nov 30, 2011)

Have now picked up a good one for a bargain £100. In excellent condition. Just ordered descaler, Puly Caff and a back flush plate from Happy Donkey so can give it a good service. Just need to get it working with my MDF grinder!!! Any advice on that one much appreciated.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

MDF is stepped so might be a pain, but depending on how old the classic is, and of course how it has been treated, strip it down and clean the OPV and solenoid, drop off the shower plate and the big lump behind it and clean.

Then once cleaned get some decent beans and play away, try the grinder at finest setting first and see how you get on, hopefully you will choke it, then back off the grind and see how it goes.


----------



## shaunclarke (Nov 30, 2011)

Great advice, thank you. I brought the machine off an old couple and I don't think they really appreciated what it was or what it could do. They only used it once a week if that and only used the pressurised basket with pre-ground beans. They say it is approx. 4 or 5 years old. It looks very clean and the group head etc looks in good nick. I intend to do the Silvia steam arm upgrade also.

Do I need a pressure gauge if I want to adjust the OPV? Is it worth playing with???


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

5 years old and more than likely used with bottle water, although once a week, worth a deep clean i would say.

You should drop the shower plate off often and clean anyway.

A few pressure portafilters doing the rounds on here, stick your name down for one, some will say no, i will say yes, i found the classic produced better shots after doing it..


----------



## shaunclarke (Nov 30, 2011)

I have read that is should be dropped from standard 15bar to around 10 bar?? Is that correct?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?3859-Adjusting-the-OPV-(over-Pressure-Valve)-Gaggia-Classic


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

from what ive read recently they may state 15 bar factory setting but in reality its about 12 bar.

if anyone knows differently id like to hear about it, enough people have made good use of the pressure gauges doing the rounds on here.

*If your one of them what was the pressure at before you dropped it to 10 bar?*


----------

